# Nessun effetto 3D: Problema con Mesa, driver Intel o KDE?

## eth0

Ciao a tutti nel forum,

da qualche aggiornamento a questa parte, non riesco più ad usare gli effetti grafici nativi di KDE. Ho indagato su cosa potesse essere ma non ne ho cavato ancora nulla.

Se tento di riattivarli tramite "Systemsettings" lo schermo diventa nero, la luminosità si abbassa e ritorna ad essere utilizzabile, ma senza effetti grafici funzionanti, solo dopo un paio di minuti.

Mi trovo installati nel sistema i pacchetti Mesa (ver. 7.11), KDE (ultima versione stabile per AMD64) ed il driver Intel (ver. 2.15.0-r1).

Ho provato a fare lo switch (tramite eselect) del driver video Intel i915 (classic e gallium) ma non cambia nulla. Ho ricompilato il paccheto Mesa sia con l'opzione gallium che classic ma non cambia nulla.

Insomma, è come se non fosse più possibile utilizzare il 3D a causa di qualche pacchetto che ho aggiornato ma non riesco proprio a capire quale e come risolvere.

C'è qualcosa che non so?

Se qualcuno fosse in grado di aiutarmi e volesse maggiori dettagli... sono qua.

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## ago

che kernel usi?

----------

## eth0

 *ago wrote:*   

> che kernel usi?

 

Ciao, 

in questo momento non sono purtroppo davanti al mio computer, ma dovrebbe essere il 2.6.39-r8 con KMS abilitato.

In ogni caso si tratta dell'ultima versione stabile per AMD64.

----------

## ago

Io ho avuto lo stesso problema, ora uso tutto stabile + kde 4.7 e funzionano.

----------

## eth0

Anche io io uso sempre tutti i pacchetti stabili, non ho inserito alcun pacchetto in sviluppo...

Io utilizzo KDE 4.6.x.. Mi sembra sia questa l'ultima versione che portage mi ha installato.

Ho un notebook DELL Vostro con scheda video Intel integrata che ha sempre funzionato a meraviglia.

----------

## ago

Idem, ma da un po' di tempo non andava, con l'ultimo kde va tutto.

----------

## eth0

 *ago wrote:*   

> Idem, ma da un po' di tempo non andava, con l'ultimo kde va tutto.

 

OK, intanto grazie mille Ago!

In serata, non appena rientro a casa vedrò di provare e, eventualmente, essere più preciso e fornire maggiori dettagli.

----------

## eth0

Verifiche fatte:

Kernel:

```
2.6.39-gentoo-r3
```

...e KDE 4.6.5 che a me risulta essere l'ultima versione stabile per piattaforma AMD64.

E' così o c'è qualcosa di sbagliato nel mio sistema?

----------

## ago

no, ma puoi installare versioni testing di kde.

----------

## eth0

Grazie della dritta Ago ma visto che mi hai tranquillizzato aspetterò che si stabilizzi la 4.7.

Evito i pacchetti in testing quando posso.

P.S.: è un bug noto?

----------

## ago

 *eth0 wrote:*   

> Grazie della dritta Ago ma visto che mi hai tranquillizzato aspetterò che si stabilizzi la 4.7.
> 
> Evito i pacchetti in testing quando posso.

 

Penso che ci vorrà ancora parecchio tempo

 *eth0 wrote:*   

> P.S.: è un bug noto?

 

Non ti so dire, ma con nvidia non ho mai avuto problemi, sarà credo una combinazione che include alcune schede intel probabilmente

----------

